# looking for a bigger travel trailor



## Jean Jacks (Jan 20, 2004)

We own a eddie and is looking in getting a bigger trailor.  Can you recommend a good trailor for us. Somewhere between a 20 ft. to a 30 ft.   We been looking at Salem, Wildwood and Sunlite   please help   thank you


----------



## C Nash (Jan 20, 2004)

looking for a bigger travel trailor

Jean,  need more info?  Do you want slides?  What price range?  What will you tow with? TT or 5th wheel? Entry level or extended stay? Go to rv shows, vist campgrounds and talk with rvers.  Final decision will be yours find a floor plan you like smoke it over good and don't but the first "deal" you find.  Research and you have started by asking opinions here.


----------



## flyboy1 (Jan 22, 2004)

looking for a bigger travel trailor

Hi Jean,
My wife and I own a 2003 Prowler Lynx ultralite that is 29 feet in length. We have used it in all kinds of weather and find it very comfortable. We tow it with a 2001 Toyota Tundra and we feel it is a good combination. Our trailer floorplan is the 829T it has a small slide, ducted ac and heat 6 cu ft fridge that is gas or electric same with the hot water. Our queen size bed is very comfortable we feel it is an all around great trailer. The price was reasonable and we have had no problems to date. I feel that Fleetwood has a good product in the Prowler line.
Glenn


----------

